# libtool: linker error



## loop (Jun 16, 2010)

Trying to upgrade several ports (php5 and sudo for starters) and I'm seeing this problem


```
/bin/sh ./libtool --mode=link cc  -o sudo_noexec.la sudo_noexec.lo -avoid-version -rpath /usr/local/libexec
libtool: link: unknown library version type `freebsd-'
Fatal configuration error.  See the libtool docs for more information.
*** Error code 1
1 error
```

Anyone else seen it or know what to do to fix it? Google knows nothing 


```
% uname -a
FreeBSD riff.number6 8.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-PRERELEASE #6: Thu May 20 10:48:53 EST 2010     root@riff.number6:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/RIFF  i386
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 16, 2010)

[cmd=]pkg_info -IX libtool[/cmd]

Which version do you have? And how old is your ports tree (see ls -al /usr/ports/INDEX-8)?


----------



## loop (Jun 16, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> [cmd=]pkg_info -IX libtool[/cmd]
> 
> Which version do you have? And how old is your ports tree (see ls -al /usr/ports/INDEX-8)?



libtool-2.2.6b re-built today, and the ports tree was an hour old at the time of posting


----------



## loop (Jun 18, 2010)

As mentioned here


> I ended up fixing the root issue by moving /usr/bin/objformat out of the way - figured this out by over two days of searching and ended up finding this message
> 
> I thi^H^H know, since the system in question has never been reinstalled since FreeBSD4.4 (only upgraded) there is a lot of cruft floating around.  In 8.0, /usr/bin/objformat does not get installed.
> 
> ...


----------

